
VOTING RIGHTS DATA INSTITUTE data for democracy and civil rights - quantisan
http://sites.tufts.edu/vrdi/
======
junkscience2017
" _Boston-based team of mathematicians and computer scientists working on U.S.
redistricting_ "

why does the US need redistricting? and who asked these people to do it?

~~~
Redoubts
Is this an earnest question?

~~~
black_puppydog
this might very well be something someone would honestly ask. so no reason to
downvote imho. some good pointers to explanations would do better I guess.

